# 2003 Frontier 100 mph cut out?



## Frontier 2003 (Jul 1, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has found a way to eliminate the 100mph cut out on a 2003 S/C frontier. Mine will cut out at 101. Any help woud be appreciated. I know it is tied into the speed sensor but need a little help figuring out which wires they are and what to do to eliminate this problem.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Frontier 2003 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has found a way to eliminate the 100mph cut out on a 2003 S/C frontier. Mine will cut out at 101. Any help woud be appreciated. I know it is tied into the speed sensor but need a little help figuring out which wires they are and what to do to eliminate this problem.


 It's governed by your computer. You can reprogram the computer or put a different one in. Chip? You may put your computer on the fritz if you start snipping wires. OR Buy a huge wheel and tire package or huge tires. That'll give you a little more top end because of the larger rolling diameter of the wheels, i.e., taller gear ratio. It'll almost trick your computer into thinking your going 101, but you'll actually be going faster. You'll sacrifice 0-60 times though.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow! My 4 cylinder 98 is actually faster than the new SC! I can get mine to 107


----------



## Frontier 2003 (Jul 1, 2004)

Who sells chips for the frontier?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I would ask JWT (Jim Wolf Technology) as they have the most experience and best reputation in the Nissan community. However, I don't know if they have cracked the Fronty computer as it isn't exactly in demand for performance applications.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

If you do remove the speed limiter, be sure to give deference to the speed rating on your tires. S-rated is good, sustained, to 112 mph. H-rated to 130 mph. Etc. What's the speed rating on your tires? If there is none, it's probably low...which is the point of the speed limiter.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Frontier 2003 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has found a way to eliminate the 100mph cut out on a 2003 S/C frontier. Mine will cut out at 101. Any help woud be appreciated. I know it is tied into the speed sensor but need a little help figuring out which wires they are and what to do to eliminate this problem.


Why in the hell do you want to go faster than 100 MPH in a Frontier? I just happened to hit the limiter the other day while I was pissed off at slow cars hogging up the fast lane here in San Diego. At 100 MPH exactly the engine cut just like the rev limiter. Good b/c a Frontier has no business in the world going anywhere near that speed. Here in Cali if you get caught at over 100 mph they consider that reckless driving....not good. Be happy and safe, keep it under 100 mph with the mighty Frontier. =)


----------



## Frontier 2003 (Jul 1, 2004)

95G ATL said:


> Why in the hell do you want to go faster than 100 MPH in a Frontier? I just happened to hit the limiter the other day while I was pissed off at slow cars hogging up the fast lane here in San Diego. At 100 MPH exactly the engine cut just like the rev limiter. Good b/c a Frontier has no business in the world going anywhere near that speed. Here in Cali if you get caught at over 100 mph they consider that reckless driving....not good. Be happy and safe, keep it under 100 mph with the mighty Frontier. =)


Around here 100 is slow. I just don't like being limited to only 100 mph. I wonder if the JET computer kit will eliminate this cut out.


----------



## black_knight (Sep 3, 2003)

my 03 fronty is pretty darn stable at 95 when the governor kicks in... with some h rated tires that v6 could probably hit 110 w/o a governor and still be stable!

later,


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

Also keep in mind the two-piece driveshaft wasn't designed to spin at such an incredibly high rate of speed. Nissan puts the speed limiters on the trucks for a reason. Just understand the risks involved with removing one.


----------



## sointense (May 29, 2004)

Where are you going to in such a hurry.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Frontier 2003 said:


> Around here 100 is slow. I just don't like being limited to only 100 mph. I wonder if the JET computer kit will eliminate this cut out.


100mph is slow, you must live in Germany where the Autobahn is?  Dang, if you don't want to be limited to only 100mph, perhaps you should have bought a 350z or something of that nature. If you needed a p/u truck, the F150 lightning will exceed that 100mph easily.

....and it's JWT that reprograms ECU's...here is their website. http://www.jimwolftechnology.com/ call them up, talk to Ben, and tell 'em you live in Germany where there are no speed limits and you want to get rid of that speed govenor. 

Good luck...


----------



## Frontierfreak (Aug 15, 2003)

Or do what I did with my gas hog 2003 SC Frontier------let it sit while I ride my 2004 Kawasaki ZZR600----hits 100 with 2 more gears to go and a bunch of rpm's left on the tach. Oh-and does that instantly.

Its supposed to be able to do 150-----but I always shut it down at 100----which is REALLY fast----if case you haven't noticed already.


----------



## Frontier 2003 (Jul 1, 2004)

Well what p---- me off is I got smoked by a z24 the other day just because I shut off a 100. Yes I know know 100 is fast and I don't drive 100 all the time. I just like to have the option to go a little faster. But since I see no one has an answer I'll just live with it. Thanks to all that replyed.


----------



## jadcock (Nov 22, 2002)

Frontier 2003 said:


> Well what p---- me off is I got smoked by a z24 the other day just because I shut off a 100.


Those two vehicles aren't even comparable, and there's no point in racing that guy. Next time, challenge him to a race to see which one can get grandma's old sofa home the quickest.


----------



## Frontier 2003 (Jul 1, 2004)

That is true.....


----------



## brian189 (May 6, 2005)

*Exceeding 100 mph in Frontier*

Your best bet would be to disconnect the driver's side airbag and remove the seat belt. Once you get to 90 mph and slam into something, I'm sure you'll travel 100 mph straight thru the windshield. Well, it'll sure feel like 100 anyway!


----------



## aaronford (Mar 23, 2003)

Y'all kill me. We go 100+ because we can. Desolate remote sections of interstate are taylor made for extralegal speeds. I maintain my vehicle to a high degree to insure that I have the capability to do triple digits. My Cavalier went 108, my Nissan PU will do 110, and my 02 Olds Intrigue will only do 105 due to a governor, (but it gets there darn quick). The others are drag limited. I will agree that if you do not feel safe, then don't do it. If it is at 85 and shaking like a crack junky with a missed connection, don't do it. If you tires, brakes, alignment, exterior trim are not up to snuff, don't do it. If there are alot of cars on the road, don't do it. If the oncoming cars are flashing thier lights, don't do it. If you have a speeding ticket history... Well, you know...


----------

